# my freeblade knight



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all just finished my freeblade knight, he the first of 3 and hopefully some different veriants if they release more.










































all comments welcome


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Collapses and cries do to a mixture of jealousy and shame of own painting skills.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Night Lord knight. Simply awesome.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful work guv :victory: 

The freehand is great but above all i really like the colours you've used on the metallics.....it's so pretty!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers guys its a really nice model to paint and cant wait to do another one, I got this one on release day and just awaiting one I ordered a couple weeks ago from elemental to come in along with there codex.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I looks pretty epic. Does he have a name or back story?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Class. Sheer class. :good:


Have a cookie!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Asamodai said:


> I looks pretty epic. Does he have a name or back story?


awww no no not yet, im not very good at that kind of thing lol I just know he a fellblade that will support my ravenguard at the moment.

cheers all for comments it such a nice model to paint and massive but before u know it you finished it and want another one.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cookie time, excellent work, great base, the lightning is done really well though I'm not a fan that personally, the metal work and heat distortion on the thermal cannon all very good, am I jealous oh yeah


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers for the comments guys, ive entered him into this months painting comp.

I got my 2nd knight in the post other day which I really wanna paint but I think im gonna sell him as cool as they are I love my marines and feel ones enough as an allie


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Would you mind if I borrowed your concept for the base? Really dig the model you've done. Great stuff here!


----------

